# Giant NRS Carbon - mein neues Leichtbau-Projekt



## 4RoX (7. April 2011)

Hallo allerseits!

Hab günstig einen genrauchten Giant NRS Carbon Rahmen bekommen, aus dem jetzt ein Sub9, oder maximal 9,5kg Fully entstehen soll. Ob ich die 9kg wirklich knacke ist noch offer, ich bleibe aber optimistisch.

Hier vorab die Partliste:










Die schwarzen Teile habe ich bereits, die roten sind noch in Planung.

Habe gestern bereits angefangen am Gewicht zu arbeiten und die Lager im Rahmen gewechselt. Bilder davon kommen direkt im nächsten Post.

Ansonsten freu ich mich über eure Beiträge und hoffentlich auch die eine, oder andere Idee, wo man noch sinnvoll Gewicht sparen kann!


----------



## 4RoX (7. April 2011)

Hier meine neueste Errungenschaft, extra für den Aufbau gekauft:





Geht bis 15kg und ist auf 1g genau. Sprich ich kann sowohl die Einzelteile genauestens wiegen, als auch später das komplette Rad. Und perfekt zu reinigen ist sie auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4RoX (7. April 2011)

Hier der Rahmen, ohne Dämpfer, allerdings schon mit Titan- und Alu-Schrauben. Von dem Gewicht sollte mit den neuen Lagern noch einiges abgefallen sein, Bilder gibts eventuell schon heute abend.





Und hier der aktuelle NRS Dämpfer, der aber wie oben genannt bald gegen einen DT Swiss Carbon Dämpfer ausgetauscht wird.






Das Gewicht ohne Buchsen liegt bei 266g, der DT hat also ca 100g weniger auf den Rippen und bietet mehr Funktionen.


----------



## 4RoX (7. April 2011)

Weiter gehts mit der Federgabel: War gestern freudig überrascht, wie leicht das Teil ist, hatte mit 1500g gerechnet. Wohl gemert: Hier ist noch absolut nichts verändert worden! (Gewicht mit Lock-Out Fernbedienung)






Und der Steuersatz. Ist ein "halber" Ritchey Pro mit Syntace A-Head Kappe und neuer Ti-Schraube:


----------



## 4RoX (7. April 2011)

Die XTR-Kurbel ist ebenfalls noch wie sie war, blaue Kettenblattschrauben waren leider ausverkauft. An dieser Stelle ein riesigen Lob an Martin Brunner von bikehardtest.net, der mir innerhalb eines Tages die kompletten Teile geliefert hat, inklusive Kontakt wegen nicht lieferbarer Teile!






An der Eggbeater Twin Ti muss noch die Achse gegen Titan getauscht werden, die Innenhülse gegen Aluminium und die Feder allein schon aus optischen Gründen gegen Titan. Hier das aktuelle Gewicht:







Die originale Sattelklemme fliegt ebenfalls noch raus. Erstens will ich eine geschraubte Klemme, zweitens ist sie viel zu schwer:


----------



## 4RoX (7. April 2011)

Kommen wir zu den Teilen wo bereits einiges an Gewicht und Optik gemacht wurde. 
Hier das Schaltwerk vorher:






Die originalen Schaltröllchen und Schrauben:






Die neuen, schönen blauen (ja, Carbon ist leichter, aber ich fand das blau zwischen dem Carbon einfach so schön):







Und das neue Gewicht, mit Alu-Einstell-Schrauben, allerdings noch ohne Carbon Teile und mit den originalen Schaltwerksbolzen etc. Hier könnte noch einiges gemacht werden, war aber auch nicht lieferbar.


----------



## 4RoX (7. April 2011)

Selbes Spiel beim Umwerfer. Hier MUSS allerdings noch was gemacht werden, das Teil ist mMn viel zu schwer:






Und der getunete:






Gibt es hier eventuell einen vernünftigen und stabilen Ersatz für den Käfig (das Teil wo die Kette durchläuft)? Der erscheint mir zumindest am schwersten zu sein.


----------



## 4RoX (7. April 2011)

Trigger original:






Und mit neuen Schraubs:






gefällt mir auch wirklich sehr gut, ob da eine Carbon-Schelle wirklich sein muss, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## 4RoX (7. April 2011)

Mein Preis-Leistungs-Liebling: Kostenlose, da von Kunden ausgetauscht und mir überlassene XLC Pro Sattelstütze, ungekürzt mit Ti-Schrauben:






Und schlussendlich noch der F99 Vorbau mit neuen Alu-Schrauben:


----------



## 4RoX (7. April 2011)

So das war's erstmal, Bilder vom kompletten Rad gibt es sobald ich es wieder zusammengeschraubt hab. Momentan liegen die Teile verstreut und eingetütet im Keller rum und einiges fehlt ja auch noch. Würd mich über zahlreiche Rückmeldungen freuen!


----------



## mete (7. April 2011)

Aluschrauben an der Lenkerklemmung würde ich lassen, genauso wie den FuriousFred als Tubeless. Aber das wirst Du beides schon noch mehr oder weniger schmerzvoll selbst erfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4RoX (7. April 2011)

Warum? Rein rechnerisch sollten die Schrauben genug Kraft halten. An der Lenkerklemmung vorne sowieso. Gab's da schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit? Und was spricht gegen den FF, außer dass das Profil etwas mager ist? Alternativen?


----------



## LeeOswald (7. April 2011)

Was heisst: "Rein rechnerisch sollten die Schrauben genug Kraft halten" ? Wie hast du die Kräfte bei der Berechnung angenommen?


----------



## 4RoX (7. April 2011)

Ist ne Weile her und genau ausholen will ich jetzt auch nicht, dafür ist der Thread nicht da. Kurz und knapp: Brauchst den Festigkeitswert der Schraube, dann kannst berechnen wieviel sie denn nun aushält. Anschließend kannst du verschiedene Situationen durchrechnen mit Hebel durch den Lenker, beschleunigter Masse beim Bremsen, wenn man lustig ist noch Scherwirkungen etc. Ich bin damals jedenfalls zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass die Dinger für einen "normalen" Fahrstil halten, im Downhill würd ich mich das allerdings nicht unbedingt trauen.

Unabhängig davon: Hat schon jemand schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht bzw ist tatsächlich mal ein Vorbau gebrochen?


----------



## mete (7. April 2011)

4RoX schrieb:


> Ist ne Weile her und genau ausholen will ich jetzt auch nicht, dafür ist der Thread nicht da. Kurz und knapp: Brauchst den Festigkeitswert der Schraube, dann kannst berechnen wieviel sie denn nun aushält. Anschließend kannst du verschiedene Situationen durchrechnen mit Hebel durch den Lenker, beschleunigter Masse beim Bremsen, wenn man lustig ist noch Scherwirkungen etc. Ich bin damals jedenfalls zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass die Dinger für einen "normalen" Fahrstil halten, im Downhill würd ich mich das allerdings nicht unbedingt trauen.
> 
> Unabhängig davon: Hat schon jemand schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht bzw ist tatsächlich mal ein Vorbau gebrochen?



Dann sagt Dir bestimmt auch der Begriff "Wöhlerkurve" etwas und wenn ja, dass Du sie wahrscheinlich leider nicht in Deine Berechnung mit einbezogen hast (was Du auch gar nicht kannst, da Du die Anzahl der Lastwechsel pro gefahrene Strecke wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht abzuschätzen weißt). Was sollen die 2g gegenüber Titan denn bringen, in blau gibt es letzere auch.


----------



## LeeOswald (7. April 2011)

Wie mein Vorgänger wollte ich genau auf die Wöhlerkurve oder auch das Smith-Diagramm hinaus. Statisch gesehn ist nix gegen Alu-Schrauben auszusetzen, dynamisch wäre  ich jedoch vorsichtiger. Möchte dir auf keien Fall etwas ausreden oder gar reinreden. Wie du sicherlich weisst sind die Gewindegänge Kerben die bei Überbelastung das abreissen der Schrauben eher fördern anstatt zu hemmen. Grade an Lenker sind Berechnungen doch recht komplex in Hinsicht auf Torsion, Biegung usw.

Schlechte Erfahrungen in diesem Sinne, also in der Verwendung von Aluminium Schrauben im Vorbau habe ich so nicht gemacht weil es bei der Auswahl der Schrauben garnicht erst zur Debatte stand.

Gut gemeinter Rat, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. April 2011)

wer aluschrauben am vorbau einsetzt sollte ne gute pkv haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4RoX (7. April 2011)

Hmm habt ihr auch wieder recht. Hab ich zugegeben auch nicht mit einberechnet, hatte das Problem erstmal eher statisch betrachtet. Aber ist ja auch kein Problem, dann werden die eben wieder durch Titan ersetzt. Vielen Dank übrigens für den Hinweis!

Heute Abend gibts dann Bilder vom ersten Aufbau, Bremse und Laufräder, sowie paar Kleinteile fehlen eben noch. Muss jetzt nur leider los zur Arbeit, sonst hätt ich euch jetzt schon Bilder gemacht.


Gruß
Flo


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. April 2011)

Schau doch wegen eines Umwerfers mal, ob Du nichte einen aus der 95x-Serie bekommst. Die sind deutlich leichter, und immer mal wieder auf Ebay oder im Bikemarkt zu bekommen.


----------



## 4RoX (7. April 2011)

Werd ich wohl machen müssen, auch wenn's irgendwo schade um den schönen neuen Umwerfer ist. Weißt du zufällig wieviel die 95er dann wiegen?


----------



## Lateralus (7. April 2011)

Schönes Projekt. Mein 953er XTR wog 127 g mit Serienschrauben, ginge also noch leichter mit Alu.


----------



## FloriLori (9. April 2011)

Sehr schick


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (9. April 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wer aluschrauben am vorbau einsetzt sollte ne gute pkv haben!



Nö! Ehern nen guten Sargbauer!

Denn die PKV zahlt da mit Sicherheit nicht mehr!  @TE

Sorry, musste ich leider so deutlich sagen, aber hängst du kein bisschen an deinem Leben?!?

Wegen den paar Gramm......


----------



## 4RoX (9. April 2011)

Grummel.. jetzt isses scho wieder dunkel bevor ich Bilder bei Licht machen kann. Aber morgen hab ich endlich Zeit und muss nicht arbeiten, da kommen schöne Bilder vom jetzigen Stand, versprochen! 

Momentan fehlen mir noch gute Bremsen und Laufräder (sowie paar Kleinteile). Gewicht liegt derzeit bei 11,4kg, wobei allein bei den Laufrädern noch ca 2kg abfallen. Aber fahren tut es sich schonmal herrlich.

Zu den Aluschrauben am Vorbau: Ich hab doch scho lang gesagt, dass die getauscht werden... Bestellung geht am Montag raus, bis dahin habe ich auch noch die normalen Schrauben.


----------



## Fujisan (9. April 2011)

Fehlt irgend etwas bei der XTR 970er Kurbelgarnitur oder warum bringt sie nur ca. 738g auf die Waage ?!


----------



## 4RoX (10. April 2011)

Nö, da is alles dran. Hab mich auch schon gewundert was da los ist, musste aber nach 3x wiegen akzeptieren, dass sie wohl wirklich so leicht ist.. 

mach mich jetzt dann auf ein paar Bilder machen.


----------



## 4RoX (10. April 2011)

So, hier wie versprochen die Bilder vom jetzigen Stand der Dinge. Getauscht werden noch der LRS, die Bremse, Sattel, Mäntel und Griffe. Gewicht liegt wie gesagt bei noch 11,4kg die 9kg sollten eigentlich machbar sein in Anbetracht des Gewichts des jetzigen DT LRS.



















*Und hier mein größtes Problem: *Der doofe Gabelschaft, der ca 1cm zu kurz ist... Hat da jemand noch eine gute Idee? Ansonsten werd ich wohl meinen Steuersatz ein wenig in der Drehmaschine bearbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (10. April 2011)

Das ist doch jetzt nen schlechter Scherz mit dem Vorbau oder?
Das ist ja beihnahe lebensmüde, 1. Aluschrauben und dann noch die geringe Einstecktiefe, 
der Syntace benötigt mindestens 32mm!

Und warum ist deine XTR Kurbel so leicht, meine wog ungetunt 780g in 175mm/22-32-44?


----------



## Berrrnd (10. April 2011)

wie willst du dem steuersatz denn 10mm abgewinnen?
so hoch baut der doch grade mal.


----------



## xtcnrsteam (10. April 2011)

Schätze um ne andere Gabel wirst Du nicht herum kommen...

Was solls, die SID wirst du doch für gutes Geld los. Ist halt nur blöd an Tagen wir heute ohne Bike dazustehen, nech?


----------



## 4RoX (11. April 2011)

Kein Stress wegen dem Vorbau. Hab brav das Bike ins Auto geladen und bin damit nicht gefahren.. Dass das so nicht geht weiÃ ich auch, sonst wÃ¼rd ich das nicht als "Problem" posten. Die Einstecktiefe von 32mm bekomm ich genau hin wenn ich oben die Kappe runterdreh und unten noch ein wenig von der "LagerfÃ¼hrung" wegnehme.
Einen neuen Schaft einpressen ist nach wie vor keine wirkliche LÃ¶sung, oder? Oder gibts mittlerweile irgendwo Schafte mit leichtem ÃbermaÃ und WerkstÃ¤tten die sowas anbieten? 
Adapter, wie der BBB, sind gewichtsmÃ¤Ãig wieder blÃ¶d und sonst fÃ¤llt mir auch schon nichts mehr ein.
Ne neue Gabel ist auch nicht das Wahre, weil ich die so schÃ¶n gÃ¼nstig bekommen habe und wenig Lust hab wegen 1cm Gabelschaft 200â¬ draufzuzahlen.

Warum die Kurbel das wiegt, was sie wiegt weiÃ ich auch nicht. War so am Neurad verbaut, sieht fÃ¼r mich aber alles nach "original" aus. Das Teil nochmal abzubauen um es ein 4. mal zu wiegen ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt zu stressig.


----------



## MarkusL (11. April 2011)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Und warum ist deine XTR Kurbel so leicht, meine wog ungetunt 780g in 175mm/22-32-44?


 
738g? Das wäre mit Abstand die leichteste 970er-XTR-Kurbel, die ich je auf einer Waage gesehen habe. Meine hat fast 800 g!


----------



## MarkusL (11. April 2011)

4RoX schrieb:


> Weiter gehts mit der Federgabel: War gestern freudig überrascht, wie leicht das Teil ist, hatte mit 1500g gerechnet. Wohl gemert: *Hier ist noch absolut nichts verändert worden! *
> 
> [/qutoe]
> Wieso ist dann der Schaft zu kurz?


----------



## 4RoX (11. April 2011)

Weil die Gabel so ein einem Neurad verbaut war. Die Aussage bezog sich mehr auf das Innenleben, dass da noch Potentiel da ist.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## zuki (11. April 2011)

Alle Welt meckert über die kurze Einstecktiefe des Vorbaus. Viel gefährlicher finde ich den großen Holzständer! Das hat an einer CC Maschine IMHO nichts verloren!


----------



## zuki (11. April 2011)

P.S.: Ich habe den Fred gerade erst komplett gelesen. Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an und rate Dir ganz dringend von den Aluschrauben ab.

Hier kannst Du mal die Anzugsmomente von Alu ansehen:

alu: AL 7075 (T6) / 550N/mm²


M3: 0,6 Nm
M4: 1,2 Nm
M5: 2,5 Nm
M6: 5,0 Nm
M8: 10 Nm

Bei Deinem Vorbau reden wir also von max. 2,5 Nm, Syntace empfiehlt 4 Nm(?).

Unabhängig davon sind Aluschrauben auch kritisch im Bezug auf die Lastwechsel zu sehen. Die Scherkräfte im Klemmbereich sind enorm und auf Dauer ist dem keine Aluminium-Schraube gewachesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (11. April 2011)

der aufbau sieht doch ganz gut aus und das gewicht ist bis jetzt auch nicht schlecht ... 

aber der kurze Gabelschaft und die Aluschrauben am Vorbau sollten getauscht werden ...

wie siehts bis jetzt mit den Aufbaukosten aus, bist mit dein geplanten Ausgaben bis jetzt hingekommen?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. April 2011)

4RoX schrieb:


> *Und hier mein größtes Problem: *Der doofe Gabelschaft, der ca 1cm zu kurz ist... Hat da jemand noch eine gute Idee? Ansonsten werd ich wohl meinen Steuersatz ein wenig in der Drehmaschine bearbeiten.



Gibt doch Gabelschaftverlängerungen. 

O.k. ob das jetzt das beste ist, gerade bei nem Leichtbauprojekt? 

Aber den Geldbeutel schont es sicher


----------



## erkan1984 (11. April 2011)

zur XTR Kurbel.
Steck mal die Kurbel zusammen und lege sie nochmal drauf, das lager liegt so weit am rand, ich denke dabei liegt der Wiegefehler.


----------



## matsch (11. April 2011)

Verkaufe die Gabel und hole eine passende! Das wirst du auch mit abdrehen nicht passend bekommen. 
Und manchmal sollte man einfach vorher messen... Aber der Aufbau ist schön!


----------



## xtcnrsteam (11. April 2011)

Das Rad hat nen semiintegrierten Steuersatz...ist mir ein Rätzel wo man da auch nur 3mm wegnehmen kann...? Soweit ich weis lassen sich die Steuerrohre bei Rock Shox Gabeln nicht tauschen also kommt echt nur ne neue Gabel in Frage aber hey:

Verkaufe die neue SID und kauf dir ne gebrauchte mit langem Rohr-->Nullsummenspiel

Vielleicht bekommst Du ja sogar ne schwarze-das wäre optisch auch viel stimmiger.

PS: du suchst Titanachsen für Eggbeater: schau mal bei Ebay.com Ein Typ namens Ward (Wardindustries) verkauft dort gute für ~45 Dollar


----------



## Nd-60 (11. April 2011)

beim gabelschaft problem sehe ich schwarz für dich, ich habe bei meinem giant HT das gleiche problem, kann es aber lösen indem ich einfach anstatt der hohen acros kappe (derzeit montiert) die flache nehme (1cm gewinn). ich fahre allerdings einen f129 mit selbstgedrehter aluhülse zzt hält das auch so. aber ich bin froh wenn ich die abdeckkappe endlich bekomme!
und um gewicht zu sparen solltest du sackschwere VR3 kappe auch noch runter schmeißen.
und wenn du die aheadkralle rausmachst sparst du locker das gewicht wieder, was du für vernünftige schrauben ausgeben musst.
und an den scheiben kannst evtl. über aluschrauben von magura nachdenken, laut bikebravo nehmen die bei der mt8 jetzt spezielle alu schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4RoX (11. April 2011)

Hui, viele neue Antworten.  Ich hoff, ich vergess keinen..
Vorab: Ja, die Alus am Vorbau werden immernoch getauscht, hab ich schon lange verstanden, warum das nicht geht. Aber vielen Dank trotzdem nochmal für den Hinweis.


*Kosten *belaufen sich momentan auf knapp unter 1000. Nachdem ich unter 9kg kommen will sind denke ich 1600 ein ausreichend knappes Budget, ich sollte damit aber denke ich auskommen.


An der *Federgabel* will ich gerade wegen der Farbe festhalten. Mir gefällt das Weiß als Akzent extrem gut, der Schriftzug auf dem Rahmen sowie die Decals sind ja auch schließlich weiß. Denke momentan auch über eine passende, weiße VR Nabe nach mit schwarzen Felgen, Speichen und blauen Nippeln. HR würde dann komplett schwarz werden, bis auf blaue Alu-Nippel.

Gabelschaftverlängerungen ala BBB sind zwecks Leichtbau auch nicht drin und wegen 1cm find ich so ein schweres Teil sowieso doof.

Vorher gemessen habe ich und wusste auch, dass es knapp wird. Allerdings ist noch immer fraglich ob es knapp geht, oder knapp nicht geht. Und das Risiko war mir der gute Preis einfach wert. Verlust werde ich mit dem Kauf sicher nicht machen, also ist für mich alles ok.

Platz am Steuersatz kann man noch an der Kappe holen. Die komplette obere "Wölbung" ist massiv und funktional nicht mehr als ein Spacer. Unten am Steuerrohr habe ich auch noch ein klein wenig Spielraum. Wird alles aber eben sehr sehr knapp. Wenn man den Vorbau ohne Steuersatzkappe montiert, reicht der Schaft aber schon wieder. Sieht nur ein wenig doof aus und ist zwecks Dreck und Wasser nicht ganz optimal. 

Aber im schlimmsten Fall werd ich so wohl wirklich wegen diesem einem cm aufgeben müssen und mich nach 'ner neuen SID umschauen müssen. Noch hoffe ich aber weiter, eventuell komm ich die Woche auch zum drehen, dann kann ich genaueres sagen.


*Ahead Kappe und Kralle* tausche ich sobald der Schaft lang genug ist. Solang der so halb da drin is, bleib ich da lieber bei stabilen Teilen.


*Die Bremse *wird ohnehin noch komplett getauscht, inkl. Scheiben. Denke da auch über die MT8 nach, je nachdem welche Angebote wir von Magura bekommen. Ansonsten kommt eine R1 druff mit leichten Scheiben und Alu-/ Titan-Schrauben.


*Der Holzständer* lag am Wegrand im Gebüsch, zuhause habe ich da natürlich was anderes. Für das Foto fand ich ihn aber ganz nett, weil natürlich.


*Thema XTR-Kurbel*: Mag sein, dass da ein Messfehler, welcher Art auch immer vorliegt. Die Kurbel bau ich trotzdem deswegen nicht mehr aus, auf Dauer macht mir das die Aufnahmen kaputt und ich fänd's schön, wenn die noch ein wenig länger neu aussieht. Am Endgewicht wird man dann spätestens ablesen können, ob die Angabe passt, oder zu leicht ist.


Vielen Dank auch für den Tipp mit den Titan Achsen für die Eggbeater, werde ich direkt danach suchen!
*
@Member57:* Könntest du mir eventuell ein Bild von deiner Lösung schicken? Kann mir noch nicht so recht vorstellen, welche Kappe denn jetzt selbstgedreht ist usw. Eventuell hilft das ja auch mir.


*
Ansonsten vielen Dank natürlich für das zahlreiche Lob!*


----------



## 4RoX (17. April 2011)

So, jetzt gibts mal wieder was Neues von mir. Hab meinen Flaschenhalter bekommen:





Gewicht liegt bei 11g und sieht trotzdem noch gut und stabil aus.


Außerdem bin ich am überlegen, in welchen Farben ich den LRS halten soll. Ich bin für eine weiße VR Flege, die Freundin für schwarz. Hier eine kleine Animation, soll nur der Veranschaulichung dienen, ist daher nur ganz schnell bearbeitet, den Rest muss die Fantasie machen:

*




*
*Welche Farbkombination würdet ihr wählen?*

Momentan würde ich folgende Teile für den Aufbau wählen:
Flegen: FRM XMD 333
Naben: Novatec SL, weiß (VR), schwarz (HR)
Speichen: DT Revolution, schwarz
Nippel: DT Alu, blau

*Auch bei der Zusammenstellung würde ich mich über Tips freuen, wo man noch Gewicht einsparen kann.*


----------



## cluso (17. April 2011)

Deine Freundin ist gut.

Weiß ist zu viel, Blau geht gar nicht.

Schwarz ist zeitlos, schick und passt immer.


----------



## 4RoX (17. April 2011)

Hehe das waren recht genau auch ihre Worte, danke dir! Blau hatten wir beide auch schon ausgeschlossen, wollte ich nur der Vollständigkeit halber mit anführen.

Ist sonst jemand noch anderer Meinung? Ansonsten wird die Felge dann wohl schwarz.


----------



## MarkusL (17. April 2011)

4RoX schrieb:


> Hehe das waren recht genau auch ihre Worte, danke dir! Blau hatten wir beide auch schon ausgeschlossen, wollte ich nur der Vollständigkeit halber mit anführen.
> 
> Ist sonst jemand noch anderer Meinung? Ansonsten wird die Felge dann wohl schwarz.


 
Wenns wirklich leicht werden soll, gehen weiße Felgen sowieso nicht, da pulverbeschichtet.


----------



## 4RoX (17. April 2011)

Stimmt, allerdings sind das bei der FRM XMD 333 ca 15g Unterschied. Soviel ist die Optik dann doch noch wert und solange der LRS unter 1400g bleibt bin ich auch glücklich.


----------



## 4RoX (20. April 2011)

Hab mir heute die MT8 auf Eigenbedarf bestellt. Sobald die da ist, melde ich mich nochmal, gerne auch mit kleinen Tests und Erfahrungsberichten. Optisch muss ich halt sehen, wie ich aus dem vielen rot blau mache.


----------



## 4RoX (24. April 2011)

Meine Titanachsen für die Eggbeater sind da! Innerhalb einer Woche aus den USA geliefert, nicht schlecht. Solange sie jetzt noch halten bin ich hin und weg. Hier ein paar Bilder:





Die Eggbeater 2ti vor dem Umbau, allerdings fehlt eine Abschlusskappe (ist wohl heute geflüchtet), daher 1g Unterschied zum letzten Bild.





Die alte Stahl-Achse.






Neue Ti-Achse aus eBay/ Amerika.





Und das Gewicht wie es jetzt ist. Feder, Hülse, Muttern und Endkappen werden noch getauscht, dann sollte ich rein rechnerisch unter 150g kommen.


----------



## "Grenzgänger" (27. September 2012)

Was ist nun aus deinem Leichtbau-Projekt geworden? Hast du das Wunschgewicht erreicht?


----------

